# SVS SB13-Ultra matching with Klipsch Reference



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

I have Klipsch RF35 Reference mains, RC62 centre and some in roof rears.

My room is approx 1600 cu.ft.

Im after a musical sub with a heap of horsepower to make movies thunder.

Im thinking the SB13-Ultra would be the best match for my room size and to generate the best match with my mains as i like to run them with an open cross over.

Does anyone have experience with this sub matched with Klipsch Reference.

Im looking at buying in the next few weeks and im 80% convinced SB13-Ultra is the way to go.

Also im currently running the cheapo Jaycar 350w plate amp on 2x 15" drivers. This setup does a surprisingly good job at filling the room for movies but the bass is sloppy. Is it realistic to assume a single higher powered, more efficient SB13-Ultra should blow away my 2x 15s on this 350rms plate amp in relation to raw SPL. Im assuming HELL YES but keen to hear what you guys think.










Cheers
Ken


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I have not heard Klipsch + SVS, but one thing I have noticed about SVS subs in general is that they blend extremely well with most speakers. I wouldn't assume that it would "blow away" the 2 15" in terms of SPL, but I can almost guarantee you will love the sound quality of the SB13, and you will definitely be feeling it in a room your size.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, matching the SVS with your Klipsch would be a great combination and I would not hesitate recommending svs as a sub for most people.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My SVS plays just fine with my Klipsch Reference setup. As stated before SVS subs would blend with any speaker you mate it or them with.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

You could always use the Svs Merlin on their site to see what matches but generally their subs work well with most speakers.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

They have a tool on there web site to match with your speakers have you used that? Also I saw someone selling a set of svs subs in the classified section you could get a possible deal and buy both I would ask someone at svs there opinion on that pretty sure they are still under warranty as well.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry just noticed your not in the states.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

asere said:


> You could always use the Svs Merlin on their site to see what matches but generally their subs work well with most speakers.


Good idea I came to this party late phone did load the updated info at least we think alike.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a SB13U and it plays real nice with my inexpensive Pioneer FS51's speakers and I can't imagine it not doing the same for your Klipsch RF35 Reference mains. Plus SVS has that 45day risk free trial, give them a call and take that baby for a test drive lddude:


----------



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.

Im yet to find a negative review online and just because its such an investment for me i just wanted to be sure. 

Here in NZ its quite tough to get my hands on decent audio gear without paying crazy prices.

The only comparative sub i can find is the VELODYNE SPL-1200. Im assuming the SVS is the much better choice.

SB13-ULTRA costs me around $2700NZD landed including tax (its quite expensive shipping something so heavy so far)
VELODYNE SPL-1200 is $3000NZD local.

Is there anything else i should potentially take alook at. 

I heard one of the higher end Klipsch Subs which sounded really nice but i felt it didnt have enough horsepower.

Cheers


----------



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a rough cut of my room. Not very big. Im assuming this would be the best place for the sub


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

The sub crawl will most likely be your best friend in finding where you'll get the best response. 

:duh: Didn't realize you were outside of the U.S. before my previous post, :yikes: that is a lot to :spend: for shipping.


----------



## kenmck15 (Jan 2, 2008)

hyghwayman said:


> The sub crawl will most likely be your best friend in finding where you'll get the best response.
> 
> :duh: Didn't realize you were outside of the U.S. before my previous post, :yikes: that is a lot to :spend: for shipping.


we just recently gained a NZ distributor for SVS and bought my SB13 Ultra. Ive saved about $600NZD vs shipping the product in from Aus so im really happy.

Its about 2-3weeks shipping leadtime so cant wait to get it.


----------

